# My new shooting buddy



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just had to share this. My wife has always been supportive of everything I do, especially hunting and fishing. She has never shot a gun in her life until yesterday. I bought a Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22 .22lr in hopes I could encourage her to shoot. Well, I suggested we go shoot yesterday and she said sure. I about fell over. First we had a little safety training session with dry firing and all the rules. After about 10 rounds she shot every thing I put in front of her at 25 yards. She was like a little kid after that. She thanked me and told me how much fun it was and is now hooked. I didn't put paper targets out yet as I wanted it to be just plain ole plinking. Here's some pics...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Tom, The Mrs seem to be having a good time. Are you gonna teach her to hunt yotes with you ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice job teaching her to shoot. A smart aleck teaching his wife how to shoot.... could be a recipe for disaster! Be careful my friend, very very careful!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job on making it fun. That's what it takes to get started.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

A few months ago my wife told me she wanted to shoot a moose, I have nothing to say but, alright. We are working on plans for this fall. She already likes to fish and has no problem cleaning or handling them or the bait.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don, she has no desire to hunt. She's sat with me up north a couple of times in a box blind. Knapper, that's very cool. I believe she may change her mind someday about wanting to hunt. She has made remarks about shooting the groundhogs out back. Who knows ? Mick, she's a bigger smart [email protected]@ than me if you can believe it ! Fred, you and Mick will probably end up meeting her at the Rondy. Maybe I can get shooting longer distances with the 22mag now that's she over her fear of shooting. She was very aware of what she was doing and she's also very smart so it was nice to shoot with someone who really pays attention. Thanks guys, I'm very proud !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bones, she just might change her mind. It may be a slow progression but it starts with getting them out shooting. My wife was the same way. Started out with no desire to ever shoot a gun then tried it and now she loves it. She also never had the desire to hunt but last weekend we were watching a tom strut around a few hens in the back yard and she said "I think I could shoot one of those." I told her we could get her a license and I would call for her so now she's thinking about it at least. So there is hope for your wife yet!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your new shooting partner.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, Congrats. on the new partner, Cindy has gone out a few times hunting, the first year elk hunting she got a 7 point without firing a shot, she's a deadly shot with open sights.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got to warn you. I taught my wife to shoot 40 years ago. Now when we go shooting I have to work and I mean work to out shoot her. If we ever get in a gun battle I'm glad she has my back. Shooting is much more fun when you have the whole family involved. Both our sons shoot and I now have my grandson shooting also. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site DJ.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

You better watch out man they say women are better shots then men hahahaha


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That's pretty cool but I don't know if I would want my wife to know how to shoot, it might give her ideas....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the only idea she'll have is I'll lose that gun..lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

A couple that shoots/hunts together, stays together!!! : ) Congrats on your new partner...

My wife is an ace when it comes to shooting the TC Contender but she hates the cold weather...so I've got a groundhog hunting partner, but that's about the extent of her hunting...BTW, I think she enjoys groundhog hunting just cuz she can lay in the sun....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm thinking she'll go for that. We've been together 19 years so hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Mines not a fan of the cold either. I love it. Only drawback there.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> A couple that shoots/hunts together, stays together!!! : ) Congrats on your new partner...
> 
> My wife is an ace when it comes to shooting the TC Contender but she hates the cold weather...so I've got a groundhog hunting partner, but that's about the extent of her hunting...BTW, I think she enjoys groundhog hunting just cuz she can lay in the sun....


I wasn't thinking that she might want to go hunting with me... I thinking more about her taking a crack at me when I p*ss her off!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DJBurns said:


> I've got to warn you. I taught my wife to shoot 40 years ago. Now when we go shooting I have to work and I mean work to out shoot her. If we ever get in a gun battle I'm glad she has my back. Shooting is much more fun when you have the whole family involved. Both our sons shoot and I now have my grandson shooting also. It doesn't get any better than that.


+1 on the family shooting !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mick105 said:


> Nice job teaching her to shoot. A smart aleck teaching his wife how to shoot.... could be a recipe for disaster! Be careful my friend, very very careful!!!


I know sarcastic disaster well. My wife once asked me after I would you rather be married to a coyote because I was spending so much time with them. I replied "no honey the difference is I want to kill them". oops! I think George Thorogood said it best "Mover over nice dog". Good thing I had not taught her to shoot!

Great job on getting the wife out shooting. I keep asking my wife. I think it would be something we could do together that I would actually like... I tried taking dance classes with her. The instructor kept asking if I was okay. HA!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I wasn't thinking that she might want to go hunting with me... I thinking more about her taking a crack at me when I p*ss her off!


My wife & I always joke about not getting a divorcebut rather adopting this strategy-- "First one to the loaded gun wins" !!!
That's the only thing that I've got in my favor---she's a great shot, but she hasn't figured out what cartridges fit in what guns!!! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Better not teach her either ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet she has and isn't letting on !



BondCoCoyote said:


> I wasn't thinking that she might want to go hunting with me... I thinking more about her taking a crack at me when I p*ss her off!


In that case you have to use caution even if you are out picking up sticks.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I think the only idea she'll have is I'll lose that gun..lol


That's what happened to me. She is a pretty good shot with the Walther P22 I bought her a couple of years back but never wanted to shoot a rifle. I finally talked her into shooting my M&P 15-22, which she was not to proud of me when I brought it home, now apparentlly, it belongs to her.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll learn you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome ! Kat watched it with me and was laughing. Nice shooting too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*congrats on a new shoot'en Buddy --Buddy Happy Shoot'en---sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Skip ! Hope all is well and Sharon is healing up good.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Kat has now informed me she wants a pistol. I think I've created a monster. I asked where she got that idea from and she said "cause they're lighter and I don't like the scope" Come to find out I had her hold up my .17HMR to try the scope so I could put one on the S&W. She's cross eye dominant ! She never ceases to amaze me. Thought it was kinda funny that she wants to go out and shoot again this weekend.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats how it all starts.... Soon she will be out-hunting you and you will need to ask for permission to eat her venison.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

At least maybe now when you want to buy a new gun you wont hear "why do you need another one" like I always hear.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bar-d said:


> That's what happened to me. She is a pretty good shot with the Walther P22 I bought her a couple of years back but never wanted to shoot a rifle. I finally talked her into shooting my M&P 15-22, which she was not to proud of me when I brought it home, now apparentlly, it belongs to her.


Cool> Now *that's* recycling at its best.


----------

